# Happy Birthday BT



## Alix (Sep 30, 2011)

Have a great one my friend!


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 30, 2011)

Have a GREAT! birthday, Tom.  I always look forward to your posts.

I have my suspicions about the fact that you and Goodweed have the same birth date.  Perhaps we should wonder if you are the same person living a double life with two families, each not knowing the other exists.

...or it's just a huge coincidence.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 30, 2011)

Happy Birthday Buckymeister!


----------



## GB (Sep 30, 2011)

Happy Birthday man!!!


----------



## jusnikki (Sep 30, 2011)

Happy Birthday to ya!!!


----------



## buckytom (Sep 30, 2011)

thanks, guys. 

lol, andy. i'd need a phone booth , tights, and a cape if i wanted to become goodweed. 

he already wears his underwear on the outside, so that's a given...

we're heading out to a polynesian restaurant for dinner, then we have a cub scout pack meeting tonight. at least i don't have to go into work tonight. woohoo!


----------



## lyndalou (Sep 30, 2011)

Have a great time.
Happy Birthday


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 30, 2011)

Happy b'day, BT!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 30, 2011)

buckytom said:


> thanks, guys.
> 
> lol, andy. i'd need a phone booth , tights, and a cape if i wanted to become goodweed.
> 
> ...


 
And here I was going to say something nice about you. Well, now all you're going to get is a trip to the woodshed, and a Great-big, giant, huge, HAPPY BIRTHDAY to my younger version. That's right. you are me, just at a younger age, and not as good looking. Plus, you don't have an awesome dirt-bike with huge hills that will challenge you to your limits, and beyond.

I do wish you the best birthday ever, and as you said, I hope that you recieve every blessing. You too, deserve them my friend.

Polynesian dinner, complete with a luau on the beach, and Tahitian Hula Dancers? Oh wow. I'm so jealous. Um, are you sure that you want those cub scouts watching those hula dancers? Maybe you ought to teach them to lash a seated tower together out of stout sapplings instead.

Have a great meal, and a great time.

Seeeeeya; Goodwe


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Sep 30, 2011)

buckytom said:
			
		

> thanks, guys.
> 
> lol, andy. i'd need a phone booth , tights, and a cape if i wanted to become goodweed.
> 
> ...



BT please, if I were a visual thinker you'd be giving me nightmares. Have mercy on GW's children.

Happy birthday!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 30, 2011)

Happy Birthday BT and have a great time tonight.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Sep 30, 2011)

*Happy Birthday BT......I remember my Scouting days as a parent ~~ Y'all have fun!!!*


----------



## babetoo (Sep 30, 2011)

hope you are having a wonderful birthday!!


----------



## vitauta (Sep 30, 2011)

it's your b-day, bt--hope it's a fun celebration with loved ones!


----------



## chopper (Sep 30, 2011)

Am I late for the party???  Is there cake??
Happy, happy day B-Tom!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 30, 2011)

Have a happy birthday!

You are truly Leader of the Pack! vroom, vroom


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Oct 1, 2011)

Happy birthday Tom mate


----------



## JoAnn L. (Oct 1, 2011)

Sending warm wishes to you (a day late, sorry) on your birthday. The world is a better place because you're in it. HAPPY BIRTHDAY.


----------



## TATTRAT (Oct 1, 2011)

Hope that you had a wonderful B-day, BT!!!


----------



## buckytom (Oct 1, 2011)

thanks very much for all of the warm wishes everyone.

we're now on our way to do a little fishing in the brielle/point pleasant inlet, then down to my prent's house for dinner.

reading these posts and having my family with me today - especially my parents, is the greatest gift i could have ever received.


----------



## lifesaver (Oct 2, 2011)




----------



## Constance (Oct 2, 2011)

Hope you have the best birthday ever!


----------

